# WoW vs Metin 2



## chyco (21. Januar 2013)

Stimmt ab!  : )


----------



## Rizoma (21. Januar 2013)

ich weis zwar nicht für was ich abstimme aber ich stimme für WoW


----------



## KastenBier (21. Januar 2013)

Was gibts da groß abzustimmen? Bei Metin2 kann man nichtmal springen. Daher,

[X] World of Warcraft


----------



## Combi (21. Januar 2013)

beides ist mist.
wenn schon gw2.

ausserdem....tolle umfrage,mit 2 worten...tastatur kaputt?!


----------



## KastenBier (21. Januar 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> beides ist mist.


 
Kannst du das auch begründen? Von Umfang, Komplexität sowie Community und Support ist World of Warcraft noch immer am besten aufgestellt. Dem entgegen stehen natürlich die 13€ monatlich. Dafür gibt es dann aber auch kein Pay2win oder Ähnliches. Regelmäßige Updates, Fixes usw. sind gesichert.


----------



## plaGGy (21. Januar 2013)

.... WoW natürlich. 
Metin 2 is hartes Pay2Win, dazu ein Grindfest sondergleichen, kaum Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, ein stumpstupides Gameplay und eine sowas von miese Grafik...
Die Gegner haben auch keine Fähigkeiten und sind nur anders gefärbt, Endgame gibt es keines, denn die meisten kommen ja nichtmal soweit weil der Grind so hart ist, Geschichte gibts btw auch keine.

Wow hat zumindest eine interessante Story die soweit es denn das Gameplay eines MMos zulässt auch gut erzählt ist. Dazu kommt sichtbarer Progress, spätestens ab lvl 70 auch eine gewisse Mühe in der Gestaltung von Items und eine doch großes Endgame. Durch den Lvl-Stop-NPC kann man sogar als kleine Gruppe den alten Content recht vernünftig spielen, soweit man sich denn gut abspricht. Kenne einige Freundesgilden die seit 3 Monaten den lvl 80-Content spielen und das ist immerhin 10 Lvl unter der Höchstgrenze und 200 Itemsstufen entfernt. Scheint sogar richtig gut zu funktionieren.

Und ja, ich schreib das auch unter der Gesichtsnahme das ich meinen Postcount erhöhen will!


----------



## Metalic (21. Januar 2013)

Ganz klar Wow, wobei auch das für mich mittlerweile tot ist, weil Blizzard es meiner Meinung nach in den letzten Jahren immer besser schafft, das Spiel zu versauen. Habe es lange und auch gern gespielt. Aber für mich fing es mit Wotlk an. Das habe ich noch "durchgehalten". Cata war der Account dann relativ schnell dicht. Zu MoP nochmal angefangen aber nach 1 Monat die Schnauze voll gehabt...

Ein Grund dürfte sein, die Luft ist einfach raus, man darf nciht vergessen wie alt das Spiel schon ist. Andererseits hat das Spiel nichts mehr von dem, warum ich damit angefangen habe. Es ist immer noch gut, für 6-10 Jährige die nach 2 Tagen Spielzeit das beste Eq haben wollen.


----------



## Supeq (22. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch gut, für 6-10 Jährige die nach 2 Tagen Spielzeit das beste Eq haben wollen.



Übertreib mal nicht 

Ganz klar WOW gewinnt, auch wenns mittlerweile ausgelutscht ist. Die Spiele sind in unterschiedlichen Ligen


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2013)

WoW ist nicht umsonst das erfolgreichste MMORPG das Spiel ist klasse und die Story ist auch gut aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte das Spiel ist nun mal nicht mehr das jüngste und egal wie gut ein spiel ist irgend wann wird es für jemanden langweilig. Mir hat es viele schone zocker Stunden bereitet und ich war auch gerne bereit meine 13€ im Monat dafür zu zahlen. Für jemand der sich für MMORPG´s interessiert und noch nicht jahre lang WoW gezoggt hat gibt es in dem Game viel zu endecken, alle anderen können nur darauf hoffen das irgend wann mal ein ebenbürdiges Spiel erscheint, Das die Publisher nicht nach wenigen Wochen schon gegen die Wand fahren. Das Potential WoW vom Thron zu schubsen hatten viele nur gemacht hat es keiner dank der Publisher die nur $ in den Augen haben.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Alle MMORPG's sind kacke. Ich finde atm keines ansprechend, vll. liegts aber auch daran das ich zu alt geworden bin.


----------

